# So kann Support aussehen



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2011)

SEW zeigt mal wieder was Sie unter Support verstehen (leider nur für 
iPhone besitzer) http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/news/2011-04-21_1303394440.htm

Intressant finde ich z.b. das app SEW-contacts


----------



## c.wehn (19 Juni 2011)

SEW ist echt klasse! die sind immer erreichbar und der support ist kostenlos!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Juni 2011)

c.wehn schrieb:


> SEW ist echt klasse! die sind immer erreichbar und der support ist kostenlos!



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Sie sind nicht nur erreichbar und kostenlos, sondern auch kompetent


----------



## blasterbock (20 Juni 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Egal, wann man bei der SEW-Hotline aruft und wen man an die Strippe bekommt, es gibt immer kompetente Hilfe.


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> SEW zeigt mal wieder was Sie unter Support verstehen (leider nur für
> iPhone besitzer) http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/news/2011-04-21_1303394440.htm
> 
> Intressant finde ich z.b. das app SEW-contacts


 

Toll, und das ist sicherlich erst ein Anfang, vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir noch nicht einmal die Möglichkeit von der Anlage aus anzurufen :TOOL:


----------



## Matze001 (20 Juni 2011)

Geladen, getestet -> begeistert.

Wenn das Ding noch etwas weiter geht, wie Seriennummer abfotografieren (gern bei unzugänglichen Motoren) wär das auch noch was 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2011)

Braucht man das?

Meiner Anschauung von Planung, Projektierung und Inbetriebnahme widerspricht so etwas.
Wenn im Vorfeld vernünftig geplant, programmiert und getestet wird, ist das nicht notwendig. 


Es wird inzwischen ohne Konzept an eine Anlage angereist, wenn etwas nicht klappt, dann ruft man eben an.
Dass dadurch die Inbetriebnahmen immer teurer werden ist die andere Seite.

Nix für ungut.


bike

P.S: Nein, ich bin nicht gefrustet und muss auch nicht los ein Bier trinken gehen.


----------



## Matze001 (20 Juni 2011)

Dann guck doch mal über den Tellerrand bike!

Nicht jeder hier stellt eine neue Anlage hin! Es gibt auch Leute die Angerufen werden mit den Worten "Die Kiste hier steht, komm mal schnell". 

Ich glaube nicht das du dann die gesamte SEW-Doku in dein Auto packst, wenn du nicht mal weist ob der Umrichter oder Motor dran schuld ist. Und genau für diese Leute ist es eine super Sache!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Dann guck doch mal über den Tellerrand bike!
> 
> Nicht jeder hier stellt eine neue Anlage hin! Es gibt auch Leute die Angerufen werden mit den Worten "Die Kiste hier steht, komm mal schnell".
> 
> ...



Ich schau sehr genau und immer über den Tellerrand.
Bei der Aussage, die Kiste steht, stehen meine letzten Haare auf. 
Dann hat bei der Inbtriebnahme etwas nicht geklappt.
Nur eine Kiste laufen lassen ist das eine, aber es wird einfach vergessen Informationen und Fehler sinnvoll zu erfassen und auszuwerten.

Denkst du ich komme immer an Anlagen, wo alles perfekt dokumentiert ist?

Ich mach das Geschäft erst kurz, daher vielleicht meine Ansprüche noch?


bike


----------



## Matze001 (20 Juni 2011)

Ich weis was du meinst  Aber es gibt halt Kunden oder Bediener die sich leider nicht genau ausdrücken können.

Habe es oft erlebt das auf dem Panel eine eindeutige Beschreibung der Ursache steht, der Bediener sie aber nicht interpretieren oder verstehen kann.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2011)

Was war das denn??????
Zweimal das selbe?

bike


----------



## Approx (20 Juni 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> ...es gibt halt Kunden oder Bediener die sich leider nicht genau ausdrücken können.


*ACK*
Original so erlebt!
Anrufer:


> "Hallo Elektrik! Hier Entstaubung! Kleines Motor nix mehr dreht! Schnell kommen!"


Und *KLACK* aufgelegt...

 Approx


----------



## Matze001 (20 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Was war das denn??????
> Zweimal das selbe?
> 
> bike



Und wieder ein Beitrag von dir, den ich nicht verstehe.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Braucht man das?
> 
> Meiner Anschauung von Planung, Projektierung und Inbetriebnahme widerspricht so etwas.
> Wenn im Vorfeld vernünftig geplant, programmiert und getestet wird, ist das nicht notwendig.
> ...



Bike du bist ein *alter Schwätzer*, ich kann das sehr gut gebrauchen
da wir unter anderen ein großer Gebrauchtmaschinenhändler sind oder auch
Teilanlagen ohne Elektrotechnik kaufen, da ist es gut zu wissen was drinsteckt
ohne gleich einen Katalog aufzuschlagen. 

Ich weiß das du es nicht brauchst, du hebst dich ja auch von der Masse ab,
du kannst alles, du weißt alles und brauchst nichts. Was wir nicht brauchen
sind Beiträge wie diese, erspar sie uns....*bitte!*


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Beitrag von dir, den ich nicht verstehe.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel



Sorry, es war auf einmal der Beitrag den ich hier  

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=338933&postcount=9 

geschrieben habe, war auf einmal noch einmal da 



bike


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bike du bist ein *alter Schwätzer*, ich kann das sehr gut gebrauchen
> da wir unter anderen ein großer Gebrauchtmaschinenhändler sind oder auch
> Teilanlagen ohne Elektrotechnik kaufen, da ist es gut zu wissen was drinsteckt
> ohne gleich einen Katalog aufzuschlagen.
> ...



Danke, da zeigt echt fachliches Wissen.
Wenn man irgend einen Mist scheiße findet und auch begründet warum das so ist, dann solche Antworten?


bike


P.S: Wenn das mit Frust oder Bier nicht zieht, dann so? Schade.


----------



## Matze001 (20 Juni 2011)

Ich sehe es so das es fachliches Wissen zeigt... und nicht nur das. Es zeigt auch
das Helmut etwas hat, was dir sehr stark fehlt: Erfahrung!

Du scheinst die Realität nicht zu kennen, oder nicht sehen zu wollen.
Es gibt viele Kunden, und viele Anlagen. Und nur sehr sehr wenige davon
sind Musteranlagen, die wirklich Tipp Topp sind. Der Rest ist irgendwas zusammengeramschtes an dem jeder mal dran war und nichts mehr stimmt.

Das ist die Realität,... so traurig es auch ist.

Entweder willst du es nicht einsehen, oder kennst es wirklich nicht?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juni 2011)

@Radfahrer,
deine Gründe intressieren nur niemanden, wenn du es nicht brauchst 
dann lese nur und nimm zur Kenntnis.
Wenn du bei anderen Threads nicht helfen willst, was bei dir ja schon
zur Macke geworden ist, dann mach den neuen Forum User nicht gleich
grundlos nieder, lese nur nimm zur Kenntnis Und halt dich aus den Thread
raus. Dein Sau Blöden Kommentare kann ich nicht mehr Ertragen und im
übrigen andere auch nicht. 
Am besten du machst ein eignes Forum auf "www.Anpflaum und ich weiß es besser.de"

Machst du dir eigentlich eine Kerbe an deinen Bildschirm wenn du mal wieder
einen User verärgert hast oder eine nutzlose Antwort gegeben hast.


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es so das es fachliches Wissen zeigt... und nicht nur das. Es zeigt auch
> das Helmut etwas hat, was dir sehr stark fehlt: Erfahrung!l



Wie lange programmierst du?
Das mit keiner Erfahrung kann sein.
Ab wann hat man Erfahrung? 
Was ist Erfahrung? 


bike


----------



## Matze001 (20 Juni 2011)

Sprechen wir hier über mich?

Ich mach jetzt erstmal feierabend... mal gucken  wie viele hundert Beiträge das Thema Morgen hat wenn ich wieder Anfange...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Machst du dir eigentlich eine Kerbe an deinen Bildschirm wenn du mal wieder
> einen User verärgert hast oder eine nutzlose Antwort gegeben hast.



Du machst Kerben? 
Ich hoffe doch nicht mit einem Cutter????

Dass deine Antworten immer so sinnvoll sind ist ja bekannt.
Ich reiche an deine Kompetenz nicht heran, habe doch ein Einsehen, bitte.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wie lange programmierst du?



Schon wieder so eine saublöde anmache, der Matze ist noch jung,
aber dafür liefert er sehr saubere Arbeit ab. Nimm mal den "Vierlagig",
obwohl ich mindestens 15 Jahre mehr Berufserfahrung wie er habe
lerne ich gerne Sachen von ihn, den kann ich das Wasser nicht reichen 
und du schon lange nicht.


----------



## Dummy (20 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Ich schau sehr genau und immer über den Tellerrand.
> Bei der Aussage, die Kiste steht, stehen meine letzten Haare auf.
> Dann hat bei der Inbtriebnahme etwas nicht geklappt.
> Nur eine Kiste laufen lassen ist das eine, aber es wird einfach vergessen Informationen und Fehler sinnvoll zu erfassen und auszuwerten.
> ...



Hallo Bike,

über Deine Beiträge kann man wirklich nur noch schmunzeln.
Vor kurzer Zeit hast Du mir noch erklärt, dass man zwingend sein Programm mit ausliefern muss, damit die Instandhalter Fehler suchen können.

Wiederspricht es nicht sehr Deiner Meinung, die Du hier gerade vertrittst?

Auch über Deine Erfahrung gibst Du immer wieder sehr wiedersprüchliche Aussagen! Mal bist Du ein Anfänger, der keine Ahnung hat und dann wirst Du wieder zum alten Hasen der ganz genau weiß wie alles funktioniert.

Alles seher merkwürdig.............

Für mich kann hinter deinem Tellerrand nur sehr viel Dunkelheit kommen.
Anders sind Deine Aussagen nicht zu interpretieren. 

Ach ja, nichts für ungut und noch? besteht Hoffnung auf Besserung.

dummy


----------



## MSB (20 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wie lange programmierst du?
> Das mit keiner Erfahrung kann sein.
> Ab wann hat man Erfahrung?
> Was ist Erfahrung?



Vielleicht ist auch das Problem das du "nur" programmierst, und scheinbar zu selten des Nachts um 3 in irgend einem Dreckloch,
wegen irgend einer Anlage die du vorher noch nie gesehen hast gesessen bist, weil irgendwas aus irgend einem Grund nicht funktioniert.

Und natürlich ist derjenige der wüsste wo man Anleitungen z.B. zu einem FU findet, natürlich mal wieder nicht da/erreichbar.

Alles was dir dann hilft, schneller an irgendwelche Dokus/Support zu kommen,
bringt dir auf jeden Fall die ein oder andere Minute/Stunde Schlaf mehr in jener Nacht.

Wenn du das mal mehr oder weniger häufig durchgezogen hast, dann hast du vielleicht irgendwann mal sowas wie Erfahrung,
und nicht nur Wunschdenken.

P.S.
Jetzt hast du mich ja wirklich neugierig gemacht, mal eine von deinen Anlagen zu besichtigen,
so was schönes haben wohl wenig Leute bisher hier zu Gesicht bekommen.
Wir könnten bei dir ja mal eine Forentreffen veranstalten


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Juni 2011)

Zu "bike" fällt mir im moment eigentlich nurnoch eins ein:
Don´t feed the Troll

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Verpolt (21 Juni 2011)

Jetzt habt euch doch wieder lieb ....


----------



## Tommi (21 Juni 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> *ACK*
> Original so erlebt!
> Anrufer:
> 
> ...


 
Das geht doch noch: "Alles scheiße, komm sofort runter, der Meister dreht ab." 
Und *KLACK* aufgelegt...
ROFLMAO

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## maxi (22 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wie lange programmierst du?
> Das mit keiner Erfahrung kann sein.
> Ab wann hat man Erfahrung?
> Was ist Erfahrung?
> ...


 

Erfahrung sind Ereignisse.
Erfahrung erlaubt zumeist eine empirische und evidenze Beurteilung von Situationen. 
Erfahrung zusammen mit fachlichen Wissen, sprich Empiric und Kompetenz erlauben einen fachkompetente Aussage.


Alles klar?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2011)

Phönix hat auch ein schönes App http://www.phoenixcontact.de/news/194_67373.htm


----------



## Toki0604 (22 Juni 2011)

@ maxi,
das hört sich an als hätte ein Fremdwörterlexikon zwischen deinen Frühstücksflakes gelegen...
Toki


----------



## Der Pfälzer (22 Juni 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Erfahrung sind Ereignisse.
> Erfahrung erlaubt zumeist eine empirische und evidenze Beurteilung von Situationen.
> Erfahrung zusammen mit fachlichen Wissen, sprich Empiric und Kompetenz erlauben einen fachkompetente Aussage.
> 
> ...



Alles Klar.

Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum es hier so viele Pesimisten gibt:

Pesimisten sind Optimisten mit Erfahrung 

Gruß Roland


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Juni 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Erfahrung sind Ereignisse.
> Erfahrung erlaubt zumeist eine empirische und evidenze Beurteilung von Situationen.
> Erfahrung zusammen mit fachlichen Wissen, sprich Empiric und Kompetenz erlauben einen fachkompetente Aussage.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Maxi.

Ich habe leider weder Germanistik noch Lateinisch studiert. Kannst du das bitte für mich übersetzen ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Erfahrung sind Ereignisse.
> Erfahrung erlaubt zumeist eine empirische und evidenze Beurteilung von Situationen.
> Erfahrung zusammen mit fachlichen Wissen, sprich Empiric und Kompetenz erlauben einen fachkompetente Aussage.
> 
> ...


 


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hallo Maxi.
> 
> Ich habe leider weder Germanistik noch Lateinisch studiert. Kannst du das bitte für mich übersetzen ?


 
die beiden roten wörter kennst du schon...oder


----------



## peter(R) (22 Juni 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Erfahrung sind Ereignisse.
> Erfahrung erlaubt zumeist eine empirische und evidenze Beurteilung von Situationen.
> Erfahrung zusammen mit fachlichen Wissen, sprich Empiric und Kompetenz erlauben einen fachkompetente Aussage.
> 
> ...



@ maxi
 das war aber nicht die Frage. Die Frage war ab wann man Erfahrung hat. Reichen da zwei Ereignisse, sollten es eher zwanzig oder gar zweihundert sein ??? Müssen es gleiche Ereignisse sein oder genügen gleichartige ?? Oder konnen es auch beliebige Ereignisse aus einem Fachgebiet sein ???

Also nix klar 

peter(R)


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juni 2011)

Jetzt wird es aber sehr philosophisch ...
Hat das Leben eines SPS-Programmierers einen Sinn?
Gibt es überhaupt eine Wirklichkeit und ein Leben ...

Gruß und schönen Feierabend
Dieter


----------



## peter(R) (22 Juni 2011)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist das Leben als solches erst eimal sinnlos. Jeder hat im laufe seines Lebens aber die Möglichkeit es mit etwas zu füllen das für Ihn Sinn macht - das muss nicht nur eine Sache sein. 
Damit wird das Leben dann im wahrsten sinne des Wortes sinnvoll. Im idealen Fall ist ein Teil dessen ( es sollte aber wirklich nur ein Teil sein) der Beruf (da man ja doch relativ viel Zeit damit verbringt) dann kann natürlich auch das Leben eines Programmierers sinnvoll sein.
Im schlimmsten Fall kann man dann immer noch als abschreckendes Beispiel dienen ! 

peter(R)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es aber sehr philosophisch ...
> Hat das Leben eines SPS-Programmierers einen Sinn?
> Gibt es überhaupt eine Wirklichkeit und ein Leben ...
> 
> ...



Da hat Paule die Lösung http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=339466&postcount=2828


----------



## peter(R) (22 Juni 2011)

Eine ohne Zweifel mögliche Betrachtungsweise.
Mir aber viiiel zu pessimistisch.
Zwischen dem Geschlechtsverkehr und dem Tod gibts auch einige ganz schöne Zeiten (zumindest bei mir - finde ich).

peter(R)


----------



## Tommi (22 Juni 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hat das Leben eines SPS-Programmierers einen Sinn?


 
Na klar, aber Hallo!!!

Welches Leben denn, wenn nicht dieses...:s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Juni 2011)

Manche Völker sind der Meinung das man nicht den Tod einen Menschen betrauern soll sondern die Geburt eines Menschen....


----------



## peter(R) (23 Juni 2011)

@ Lipperlandstern

Hättest Du da mal ein paar Beispiele welche Völker ...   ?

peter(R)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juni 2011)

peter(R) schrieb:


> @ Lipperlandstern
> 
> Hättest Du da mal ein paar Beispiele welche Völker ...   ?
> 
> peter(R)



Die Lipper machen das, glaube ich, bin
mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Jan (23 Juni 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich weis was du meinst  Aber es gibt halt Kunden oder Bediener die sich leider nicht genau ausdrücken können.
> 
> Habe es oft erlebt das auf dem Panel eine eindeutige Beschreibung der Ursache steht, der Bediener sie aber nicht interpretieren oder verstehen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Das kann ich bestätigen.

Kunde hat angerufen und gesagt, dass das ganze Schwimmbad steht.

Alles klar; kann im Prinzip nur ein Ausfall der SPS oder ein Stromausfall sein.

Also schnell alles eingepackt und hin da.

Vor Ort angekommen war ich leicht überrascht. Alle völlig entspannt.
Was war gewesen?
Ein Fehler bei der Filterspülung, der auch angezeigt wurde und nach dem quittieren der Störung ging die Anlage in den normalen Betrieb über (soll auch so sein).
Kurz mit den Handwerkern unterhalten und wider zurück ins Büro gefahren.

Zu SEW kann ich auch nur von positiven Erfahrungen berichten.
Selbst, wenn man als Privatperson anruft, wird man sofort absolut Kompetent beraten. 

@ bike

Ich kann den Anderen nur zustimmen. Selbst wenn die Anlage ursprünglich super gebaut und super programmiert wurde, gibt es immernoch den Faktor Verschleiß und den DAU.
Was bringt es, wenn du jede evt. mögliche Störung auswertest und anzeigst und der Kunde aus dieser detaillierten Fehlermeldung ein einfaches "Die Anlage steht." macht?


----------



## bike (23 Juni 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> @ bike
> 
> Ich kann den Anderen nur zustimmen. Selbst wenn die Anlage ursprünglich super gebaut und super programmiert wurde, gibt es immernoch den Faktor Verschleiß und den DAU.
> Was bringt es, wenn du jede evt. mögliche Störung auswertest und anzeigst und der Kunde aus dieser detaillierten Fehlermeldung ein einfaches "Die Anlage steht." macht?



Dann fahre ich hin, um dieses Problem geht es doch gar nicht.

Was macht ihr, wenn es euch wie mir jetzt geht:
Arbeit beim Kunden.
Eigener Laptop? Fehlanzeige, in die Hallen darf nichts was in irgend einer Weise nach Elektronik auch nur riecht, genutzt werden.
Daher kein Handy, kein Internet.

Daher ist es nach meiner absoluten Überzeugung unabdingbar, dass vorher die Daten und Informationen und Dokumentation verfügbar und gelesen sein sollen.
Besser die Zeit im Büro nutzen und alles zusammen stellen, als beim Kunden, wenn man kein eifon hat, eine App zu starten, die dann leider nicht funktioniert.


bike

P.S: ja, ich bin neidisch, weil ich kein eigenes ei habe *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> P.S: ja, ich bin neidisch, weil ich kein eigenes ei habe *ROFL*



ja neh ist klar, bist du armselig...!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> ......Eigener Laptop? Fehlanzeige, in die Hallen darf nichts was in irgend einer Weise nach Elektronik auch nur riecht, genutzt werden.
> Daher kein Handy, kein Internet.
> 
> Daher ist es nach meiner absoluten Überzeugung unabdingbar, dass vorher die Daten und Informationen und Dokumentation verfügbar und gelesen sein sollen.
> ...


 
Jetzt wo ich lese was du für Kunden hast wird mir einiges klar    Und so etwas gibt es wirklich ? für mich unvorstellbar. Kann ja nur irgendwo 1000m unter der Erde im Bergwerk sein. Oder ein Kunde mit ganz fürchterlichen paranoiden Wahnvorstellungen.


----------



## bike (23 Juni 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich lese was du für Kunden hast wird mir einiges klar    Und so etwas gibt es wirklich ? für mich unvorstellbar. Kann ja nur irgendwo 1000m unter der Erde im Bergwerk sein. Oder ein Kunde mit ganz fürchterlichen paranoiden Wahnvorstellungen.



Nein, das ist ein Hersteller für Schnelle Autos aus Bayern für den Wettbewerb.
Das ist aber in England bei einem Mitbewerber des bayrischen Herstellers ebenso


bike

P.S: ich bin arm aber nicht selig.
So eine Antwort lässt tief blicken.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> ja, ich bin neidisch, weil ich kein eigenes ei habe *ROFL*



Ich hab zwei, und bin da ziemlich glücklich darüber... 
Bike, du bist ne arme sau, aber das erklärt jetzt im nachhinein so einiges... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## bike (24 Juni 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei, und bin da ziemlich glücklich darüber...
> Bike, du bist ne arme sau, aber das erklärt jetzt im nachhinein so einiges...
> 
> Gruß
> Timo



Stimmt, sag das meinem Chef, der kann es durch Anpassung meiner Gehaltsklasse an eure ändern. 
Auch habe ich ein Problem mit einem Alibi, da meine Bewegungen durch die Welt nicht von einem Konzern in USA überwacht werden.

Schlimm, dass ich nicht mit euren Statussymbolen protzen kann.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Stimmt, sag das meinem Chef, der kann es durch Anpassung meiner Gehaltsklasse an eure ändern.
> Auch habe ich ein Problem mit einem Alibi, da meine Bewegungen durch die Welt nicht von einem Konzern in USA überwacht werden.
> 
> Schlimm, dass ich nicht mit euren Statussymbolen protzen kann.
> ...


 
interessiert niemanden, lade doch deinen Müll (Meinung) wo anders ab.


----------



## Approx (24 Juni 2011)

Zum Thema Statussymbole möchte ich auch mal was loswerden:
Habe ebenfalls kein Eidingens, im Wohnzimmer hängt auch kein Flatdingens an der Wand (was schon zu Kopfschütteln bei den Kollegen meiner Frau geführt hat), wir sind nicht bei fatzebuch angemeldet, habe auch kein Lappy und kein Ipotty oder sonst'n'scheiß.
Kenne einige Leute, die ähnlich ticken! Vielleicht bildet sich bei der "Generation Golf" sowas wie eine Antihaltung zu dem ganzen "Must have" Scheiß. Wenn ich jüngere auf Partys sehe, die sich volltrunken abfotografieren, um sich anschließend gegenseitig ins Netz hochzuladen, dann wundert mich gar nix mehr. Viel Spaß beim Versuch, die Bilder wieder aus dem Netz zu bekommen. 
Kann man nicht einfach nur saufen und party feiern? 
Naja, wie auch immer! Jeder nach seiner FAZONG!
Ich bin jedenfalls gern im Garten, zupfe Unkraut oder fahre mit der Mopete um die Häuser...

Approx


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Juni 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Zum Thema Statussymbole möchte ich auch mal was loswerden:
> Habe ebenfalls kein Eidingens, im Wohnzimmer hängt auch kein Flatdingens an der Wand (was schon zu Kopfschütteln bei den Kollegen meiner Frau geführt hat), wir sind nicht bei fatzebuch angemeldet, habe auch kein Lappy und kein Ipotty oder sonst'n'scheiß.
> Kenne einige Leute, die ähnlich ticken! Vielleicht bildet sich bei der "Generation Golf" sowas wie eine Antihaltung zu dem ganzen "Must have" Scheiß. Wenn ich jüngere auf Partys sehe, die sich volltrunken abfotografieren, um sich anschließend gegenseitig ins Netz hochzuladen, dann wundert mich gar nix mehr. Viel Spaß beim Versuch, die Bilder wieder aus dem Netz zu bekommen.
> Kann man nicht einfach nur saufen und party feiern?
> ...


 

Wieso ist ein I-Pod ein Status-Symbol ? Das bekommste doch überall für wenig € hinterhergeschmissen. Es einfach nur nützlich (meine Meinung)....

Und ich habe auch keinen Flatscreen... Die alte Sony-Röhre geht einfach nicht kaput(15 Jahre alt). Von meinen Saufgelagen gibt es keine (öffendliche) Bilde im Netz OBWOHL ich bei Fratzenbuch angemeldet bin. Man muss an diesem Systemen ja nicht nur das schlechte sehen. Und ein Lappy hab ich damit ich im Garten sitzen kann, etwas arbeiten kann und meiner Freundin beim Unkraut zupfen zusehen kann


----------



## Matze001 (24 Juni 2011)

Es ist immerwieder interessant wie man von einem Thema, wie dem SEW support, auf Statussymbole und dicke Eier kommt.

Ich kann mich ja auch mal outen:

Ich sitze gerade an einem MacBook Pro. Nicht weil es toll aussieht (hat schon diverse Kratzer, ja sogar beulen), sondern weil es ein robustes, leistungsstarkes Gerät ist.

Außerdem besitze ich ein iPhone, auch nicht weil es hip ist, und ganz viele tolle Apps hat. Sondern weil es nützlich und hilfreich sein kann (Siehe Grund des Themas) und es halt sehr einfach und effektiv mit dem Macbook zu syncronisieren ist. Kann man begründen wie bei Siemens, da ist Step7, WinCC(flex), Starter usw. auch alles aufeinander abgestimmt.

Ein iPod Nano besitze ich auch noch, den habe ich seit 2 Jahre, hatte ich einmal irgendwo gewonnen wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Schönes Gerät, super Qualität, nix zu meckern, nur das der Akku immer leer war wenn man mal 5h Zugfahrt vor sich hat, aber das ist eher Eigenverschulden!

Und trotz der Tatsache das ich total "verAppleT" bin, bin ich noch ein normaler Mensch.
Ich muss nicht jeden erzählen wie toll das ist, das ich Steve Jobs vergöttere oder das ich die Sachen nur kaufe weil da nen angebissener Apfel drauf ist. Ich besitze die Geräte weil es sich aus einer Reihe von Gründen so ergeben hat. Wenn es andere Geräte gibt, die bessere Eigenschaften aufweisen als diese, würde ich sie bevorzugen. Doch ich muss sagen ich kann mit diesen Geräten super arbeiten, also warum sollte ich etwas daran ändern?

So jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob ich als totaler Apple-Jünger hingestellt werde...

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Ich habe noch mein Motorola E770V in der Tasche... also es muss nicht immer alles vom feinsten sein. Das Teil ist aber auch Klasse, ist schon aus 30m gefallen, ohne Zerstört zu werden, hat schon mit mir gebadet, und noch vieles mehr erlebt. Ich glaube nicht, das ein iPhone das alles auch so überstanden hätte...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2011)

ich sehe im iPhone kein Statussymbol, es hat doch fast jeder zweite, also
kann mann sich mit diesem Gerät nicht aus der Masse herausheben.
Es scheind ja hier gerad das Gegenteil der fall zu sein, wer keins hat scheint
den längeren zu Sch... zu haben.


----------



## b1k86-DL (24 Juni 2011)

Helmut, genau das wollte ich auch schreiben!


----------



## bike (24 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> interessiert niemanden, lade doch deinen Müll (Meinung) wo anders ab.



Fühlt sich da jemand auf die Füße getreten?
Warum bist du denn so böse zu mir? 

Nur weil ich deine Begeisterung nicht teile?
Nimms leicht, das wird dir noch öfter begegnen.


bike


P.S: Wenn es kein Statussymbol ist, warum werden diese Dinger in Meetings demonstrativ auf den Tisch gelegt? Also ich nimm in ein Meeting nicht mal ein Telefon mit


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Fühlt sich da jemand auf die Füße getreten?
> Warum bist du denn so böse zu mir?
> 
> Nur weil ich deine Begeisterung nicht teile?
> ...



Um es noch einmal zu erklären, ich zwinge niemanden meine Meinung auf, so
wie du es hier regelmäßig hier in Forum tust. Mich stören nur deine Aroganten
von oben herablassenden und äußerst nutzlosen Beiträge. Hast du eigentlich
schon mal bei deinen fast 2000 Beiträgen irgend jemand geholfen. Für mich 
ist das nur übler Spam und müllst hier auch noch meinen Thread zu.


----------



## bike (24 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Um es noch einmal zu erklären, ich zwinge niemanden meine Meinung auf, so
> wie du es hier regelmäßig hier in Forum tust. Mich stören nur deine Aroganten
> von oben herablassenden und äußerst nutzlosen Beiträge. Hast du eigentlich
> schon mal bei deinen fast 2000 Beiträgen irgend jemand geholfen. Für mich
> ist das nur übler Spam und müllst hier auch noch meinen Thread zu.




Du bist ja so gut.

Ich weiß, dass ich an dich nicht heran komme.

Gut, dass es dich hier als einziger Helfender aktiv bist.

bike


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 Juni 2011)

Kann da nicht so langsam mal ein Moderator, Admin oder sonstwas einschreiten? Das artet ja echt immer mehr aus mit dem in letzter zeit...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## bike (24 Juni 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Kann da nicht so langsam mal ein Moderator, Admin oder sonstwas einschreiten? Das artet ja echt immer mehr aus mit dem in letzter zeit...
> 
> Gruß
> Timo




Wer im Glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen werfen.

bike


----------



## Tommi (24 Juni 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und ein Lappy hab ich damit ich im Garten sitzen kann, etwas arbeiten kann und meiner Freundin beim Unkraut zupfen zusehen kann


 
*ACK*

ich war heute gerade wegen einem Laptop unterwegs.

Is' noch'n Weihnachtsgeschenk meiner Frau...

*ROFL*


----------



## Paule (24 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> ich war heute gerade wegen einem Laptop unterwegs.
> 
> Is' noch'n Weihnachtsgeschenk meiner Frau...


Du bekommst einen Laptop und sie nur ein Poloshirt.


----------



## Tommi (24 Juni 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Du bekommst einen Laptop und sie nur ein Poloshirt.


 
ich hatte die wertvolle Astschere für die Gartenarbeit noch nicht
erwähnt... 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Cassandra (24 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> ich hatte die wertvolle Astschere für die Gartenarbeit noch nicht erwähnt...



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]...vermutlich bräuchte ich nur eine Unkraut-Schere, aber weißt du was ich damit machen würde... :twisted::twisted::twisted:
[/FONT]


----------



## Question_mark (24 Juni 2011)

*Mal ganz langsam die Richtung vorgeb ...*

Hallo,

[QUOTE="Cassandra].vermutlich bräuchte ich nur eine Unkraut-Schere, aber weißt du was ich damit machen würde..[/QUOTE]

Damit kannst Du alternativ Deine Schamhaare rasieren oder dem Radfahrer die Eier abschneiden 

Gruß 

Question_mark

PS : Ich werde dann mal ganz zielgerichtet diesen Fred bis zur endgültigen Versenkung im SV begleiten *ROFL*


----------



## Tommi (25 Juni 2011)

Cassandra schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]...vermutlich bräuchte ich nur eine Unkraut-Schere, aber weißt du was ich damit machen würde... :twisted::twisted::twisted:[/FONT]


 
Hallo, mein Beitrag sollte ein Scherz sein, ich hoffe, Deiner auch! :s12:

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## thomass5 (6 Juli 2011)

... so, mal zurück zum ursprünglichen Thema. Welcher Hersteller hat noch so kleine Helferleins im Angebot? Android als OS wäre auch interessant. Bei letzterem fällt mir spontan nur der S7 Droide ein.

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2011)

Auch wenn es hier etwas Heftiger zu gegangen ist, aber Siemens hat es jetzt auch
geschafft ein erwähnenswertes App. auf die Beine zu stellen http://appshopper.com/business/siemens-industry-online-support


----------

